# QLD: DI calling...



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm sure the Tocknell youngsters have also pulled a few


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good fish there lads ,I think there maybe a big dog chewing his chain ............


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes me to blood on the deck great day at spot X


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Big Gar was the bait run deep and the stinger was the hook


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice Nev and redgreg!

Killin it! And me.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice report Cav, sorry couldn't make it . Would have been an excellent day out


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Great haul of fish there lads!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not going to hide my jealousy. I'm just going to call each and every one of you a bastard :lol:

Joel


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Noice one dudes. Them be good looking fish!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> I discovered how to successfully surf a revo. Put 30kg of fish on the back. My fish bag was heavier than the yak.


Ah, the pressures of feeding a family.
Nice work out there.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Short Report from me.

Tom and I left the Goldie Early on Friday morning and met CAV, Ray and Nezevic at the Ferry.

This was my first time to DI and I could now see what all the fuss was about - the place is beautiful and wild. As we got onto the beach I could see birds working, so the place immediately felt fishy. We hooked up with Greg at Salti's Spot and it wasn't long and we were on the water.

I saw a bit of movement in the water fairly early but nothing came of it. CAV reported one of his baits being taken which was encouraging, but the real encouragement came when we heard ZZZZZZZZ over the radio. I Looked back and saw Nezevic's rod bending - we paddled over and he reported that there was a ton of bait fish and something big on the sounder (While I am talking about the guy - Awesome bloke, really helpful and shared a lot of info whilst we were on the water - Thanks Mate ;-) )










As my bait was sinking - ZZZZZZZ . Picked up the rod and it wasn't until the spool was half empty ( or full, whichever you prefer  ) that I got more than 3 cm of line back. I bumped up the drag a little bit and hung on while it took me for chariot ride. I reckon it would have towed me for nearly 1 km before breaking the water and revealing itself. Shark .... and a big one too. Wanted to test the sharkshield and get a photo, but every time I got close he went deeper, so eventually after 20 or so minutes I cut the line.










Now fishing without a leader, I paddled over to the other and saw that Nezevic had scored another, Tom had one in the hatch and Cav had a Spotty and a Spanish. Did a few laps there - Tom hooked up to another Spanish, a nice model I believe, which eluded his gaff shot and broke free.










Headed further north chasing birds which resulted in Tom announcing he had hooked up to a Tuna. I stopped to pull in the Mac Tuna I was Towing ( Big Baits for big Fish :shock: ) and replace it with a 3 inch paddle tail, As I was tying the knot, my TLD which had a Slimey attached to the other end, goes off. Happy days - I was finally onto a Tuna. Was a great fight, which resulted in a 96 cm Longtail in the hatch.

Only problem was - now I only had small bait left. I was positive that we would be going the Arvo and next morning session, so I conserved a bit of bait. Paddled through a few bust ups for nothing and eventually started making my way back. On the way Jon ( Nezevic) was kind enough to give me his last few Gar, as he was heading back with a full bag - Nice work Jon!!! 
Unfortunately it didn't convert into anything for me.

Spoke to Tom on the way back - he had dropped his longy, once again bit of dodgy Gaff work.





































Anyway from there we said goodbye to the guys and set up camp. Had a look around and the wind was beginning to pump, so we pulled the pin on the arvo efforts and had a few lagers and a nice nap instead - it was bliss.
Great BBQ that night and a very peaceful sleep with the waves breaking so close.

Woke and started packing up. Wasn't long and we were done, and headed for the water, now with a ridiculous amount of bait. It was rough out there, far rougher than what I enjoy going out in. Nevertheless we did a long drift north with the wind at our backs and the waves on our laps, waiting for the bite time, which was supposed to be around 9 am. And true to its word - it was only around 9 am that it started getting active. Despite that fact that by this stage we had been on the water slogging it out for a few hours already, we chased a few bustups and I eventually got a great run, which once again resulted in another decent sized Shark.

Tom managed a nice Spanish and with the Spare gaff that I had brought along - which replaced the shitty one from the day before, he managed to get it in the hatch without incident..... pheeeewww. Was not long after that, we decided to call it quits for the day.










Headed in, loaded up and made the long drive home.

Was a great couple of days, spent with some great guys. Whilst both Tom and I know we could have done a bit better with the fishing, I reckon mission accomplished - . I said to both Clive and Salti before I left that the mission was to catch my first Tuna, so a positive result.

PS- Thanks to Salti for sharing some tips


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Dennis. Your first tuna is a prize moment!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done fellas. DI is really delivering.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Fantastic again, well done to everyone and congratulations on your catches.


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

You need more storage!!


----------

